# VHI what time of year do you claim?



## tester1 (17 May 2011)

Hi 

I am expecting. I have been paying off my consultant fee and will have this paid next month. My renewal in in Dec. 
Do I have to wait untilt the year end or can you claim throughout the year. 
I have receipts built up for other visits too. 
I have the plan you can claim GP visits etc.


----------



## boaber (17 May 2011)

Hi tester1, you can claim throughout the year.


----------



## tester1 (17 May 2011)

Thanks a mil for reply


----------



## NovaFlare77 (17 May 2011)

This is what the relevant part of the rule book for VHI's LifeStage plans says:

_Day-to-Day Medical Expenses cover
• We will pay benefits for eligible expenses listed in Sections 9 and 10 of your Table of Benefits which are subject to an excess as a lump sum at
the end of each year. However, if you have large expenses during the year, you may submit up to a maximum of one claim per quarter (based
on your renewal date and subject to the relevant waiting period). We will only pay the benefits when you send us a claim form which you have
completed and signed, together with receipts. You must do this within three months of the end of the year.
• For those benefits listed in Section 10 of your Table of Benefits which are not subject to an excess, you must send us a claim form
completed and signed by the member together with the relevant receipts. The benefit will be issued to the subscriber/policy holder and may be
claimed at any time during the calendar year._

From my reading of that, only an annual claim can be made for GP visits, consultant visits, etc, unless you have large expenses, which the OP probably qualifies for. However, even then only one claim per quarter is allowed. Looking at VHI Family Plan Plus as an example, the only benefits in Section 10 that can be claimed at any time are the Child Home Nursing benefit and the Parent Accompanying a Child Benefit.


----------



## flossie (18 May 2011)

I claim back day to day expenses as I go - has never been an issue so far.


----------

